# Worst you have ever been scared.....



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

Not someone near you being ill or something...

In your face, just plain scared shi**less......

Mine was so mundane it is ridiculous, but I got goose bumps from head to toe.....It was a little darker than dusk.....My car was parked right up next to a hedge, and I squeezed between it and the hedge and started to open the door...

In total silence, a large man stood up right behind me on the other side of the hedge...like 2 feet away.....At head level he was holding a large open pair of hedge clippers...

Without a sound, I opened my car door, got in, and drove off....

But covered head to foot with goose bumps......

What the "F" was that a$$hole doing trimming his hedge in the dark.

The next 2 both involve snakes....


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Ya...having been shot in a fight .....I still rank snakes number one on my list!

I regress...lost my son for a few minutes at the park one fourth of July .....That was the scariest time in my life!


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

Having a gun in my face with the ******* on the other end of it screaming in my face during a robbery at the store I worked at in college.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

Heres one of them.

I was on my motorcycle trying to find my friends house for a party.

I was on a narrow dirt road. As I was going down the dirt road there was a bend in the road up ahead.

then , suddenly, around the bend came two large dobermans at full tilt at me. I could tell they meant business. I knew it was going to be close, but I had only one option.

if I didnt turn that damn bike around in time and beat those dobermans.........well, you know.

I swung that thing around as fast as I could and gunned it.
Didnt even turn around to see how close they got to me.

All I know was I didnt get ate.


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

Had to edit because nothing was scarier than losing my daughter in a store when she was just 3 years old. She followed the lady in front of us at the cashier thinking it was me. She got to the main door of the store and that is when I realized she was gone.

Other scary things have happened, especially when I lived in a foreign country that was having civil unrest, but those incidents are nothing when compared to the thought of someone stealing my baby.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

IMFarAboveRubies said:


> Had to edit because nothing was scarier than losing my daughter in a store when she was just 3 years old. She followed the lady in front of us at the cashier thinking it was me. She got to the main door of the store and that is when I realized she was gone.
> 
> Other scary things have happened, especially when I lived in a foreign country that was having civil unrest, but those incidents are nothing when compared to the thought of someone stealing my baby.


That happened with my son at a beach....Suddenly gone, and no where in sight....He had hiked up behind us to the porta john to pee....


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

jorgegene said:


> Heres one of them.
> 
> I was on my motorcycle trying to find my friends house for a party.
> 
> ...


I remember coming home late, standing with my back to heavy woods, as I looked for my door key, a pack of coyotes open up back in the woods.......

Now you know them coyotes won't come out of the woods, and are not interested in you, but it sure feels good when that key slides into the lock....


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

I turned down what turns out to be the wrong neighborhood in Brussels. I'm driving along and this dude jumps on the hood of the car and starts screaming at me in Arabic. I didn't have a working cell phone. Thank goodness someone called the cops so it was only a few minutes before the police showed up. They hauled the guy off and said I was lucky that someone called.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

the guy said:


> Ya...having been shot in a fight .....I still rank snakes number one on my list!
> 
> I regress...lost my son for a few minutes at the park one fourth of July .....That was the scariest time in my life!


Lost kids are just plain scary......

I was walking around a lake, and saw something moving....I was about 6 feet above the water, and about half way down, a 6 foot black snake was pulling baby mice out of a nest under a tree stump....I watched a few minutes, and then walked further down the shore line.....I found a spot where I would catch a little 1 1/2 lb bass about every other cast....I stood there without moving for 20 minutes or so, catching and releasing bass....When I started to leave, mr. blackie had found me, and was woven around both of my feet.....I said "Oh my goodness a snake", levitated about 3 feet high, and teleported slightly to one side.....After a graceful landing, I found a looong stick, and spanked every inch of mr. blackie from tail tip to head......My irritation wasn't that he had wrapped around me, it was just his rude manner....


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

We were hearing a clunking noise in the exhaust fan. Then I saw the long, spindly legs dangling through. Batman responded to the signal. He bravely removed the exhaust lid (or knocked it down from arm's length distance then jumped back), scooped up and removed the massive, lifeless spider before us. Curiosity got the better of me and I stepped forward to look at it closely... as though that would help my fearful state... turns out, noticing the size of it's pincers was not beneficial.


----------



## Bellavista (May 29, 2012)

I would have to go with the losing kids theme. One evening H was at work and I was alone with our newborn, 18 month old and 3 1/2 year old sons, living in a city I was not familiar with. I had the two older boys in the bath and the baby starting screaming (something he did often). I told the 3 1/2 yo to watch his brother in the bath and call me if he went under the water and went 2 rooms away to tend to the baby.

When I came back a couple of minutes later, there was only the eldest boy playing happily in the bath, a little chair beside the back door and all of the locks undone. There was no sign of the middle boy. He was not in the yard and I had not shut the front gate when I had come home earlier because I knew H would be home from work a little after me.

I was running up and down the street, carrying a still screaming newborn, thinking that I would never see my middle son again, that I had lost him forever, about to head back to the house to call the police and H (well before mobile phone days). Then a lady came up the street, carrying my naked son, she had seen him running full pelt for the major arterial road that our street came off and had been knocking on doors trying to find out where he came from. I believe he was headed for the park that was at the end of our street, I used to take the boys there to play. What a relief that was. Needless to say, we put even more locks on the doors for our Houdini and I always shut the gate from then on.

Both my worst scare and greatest relief


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Oh my goodness! I'm so glad he was okay... that must have been quite the scare for you, Bellavista.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*While it didn't exactly happen to me, it did happen to my football officiating umpire many years ago as a practical joke and did involve the use of a realistic coiled-up toy snake!

While my umpire was a very courageous guy, if there was ever anything in this world that would ever unsettle him would have been the presence of a snake ~ any kind of snake! He was so deathly afraid of them!

As fate would have it, my back judge, who was my umpire's best friend, had made a conspiratorial trip to a "fun shop" and had procured a coiled-up, nasty-looking, realistic, black scaly snake, whose head bobbled in an up and down motion due to the accurate placement of a well-placed spring in its neck!

My back judge sneakily placed this "snake" underneath my umps bag, with the theory that when he picked the bag up off the floor, that the hidden snake would make his presence known, precariously bobbing his head up and down like a "bobble-head" doll!

My ump came into the locker room after having worked the game, stripped off to go shower, and walked over to his bag to place a $500 knee brace back in it! He picked the bag up off the floor, and when he did, the toy snake's head suddenly bobbed up causing a very large naked man to suddenly react in beating that snake to death with that expensive knee brace, tearing the brace to literal smithereens, all while the rest of us were so busy laughing our conniving a$$e$ off!

Let's just say that I've never quite seen a big man like that in such a state of absolute fear in all of my life!

*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horizon (Apr 4, 2013)

Back in the 80's my girlfriend and I lived in an old rental house. Her older brother lived in the front corner bedroom. I use to park right alongside that corner of the house. We arrived home late. It was a full moon that night and you could see quite clearly. I got out of my car right next to his driveway side bedroom window and the first thing I noticed was the window was open and his blind was up. That was a bit freaky. My girlfriend got out her side and asked me what I was doing. 

In a sotto voice I told her that the window was open and that there might be someone inside. She mouthed "be careful" to me. I approached the window quietly (given that we had just pulled up in car!) and looked in. At that very moment a face appeared directly in line with my own. I jumped back and screamed out "F**K!". My girlfriend also screamed. I was backed up against my car but the face had disappeared. I approached the window again. I was about to say something threatening over the sound of my thumping heart when I realised I had seen my own reflection.

I kid you not - my own reflection scared the tripe out of me. I believe my relationship with that gorgeous Welsh girl never recovered from that incident.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

when i was in high school i would have to take the bus home from school and walk about 3/4 mile up the hill to our house.

along the way towards the bottom of the hill, there was a house with a medium sized mongrel dog named 'whiskey'.
the owners would let whiskey run loose. 
whiskey would always glare at me and growl and sometimes bare his teeth.
sometimes whiskey would approach me menacingly.

but i learned that all i had to do was reach down to the ground like i was picking up a rock and whiskey would scat.
i guess, somebody must have hurt him with a rock. i never did, but he knew for sure what a rock was.
this would happen several times a week for years, but all i had to do was pretend to pick up that rock, so it was like a game.

BUT........one day i was walking up the hill, and and i saw that whiskey had a dog friend with him.
i thought 'hmmm, trouble?', but i just decided to ignore them. i noticed his demeanor was bolder this time with his dog friend.

but i just decided to ignore them and kept walking. all of a sudden though, i felt something and turned around and saw that whiskey's friend 
had his jaw clamped around my calf and was about to chomp down. i hurled around and threw my books at him and startled him and he ran off.

fortunately, i never saw his friend again and we went back to our usual game of 'pick-up rock'.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

another dog story.

me and my brother had just finished a week long back packing trip and came out of the mountains into a small rural town.

it was late at night and we were looking for a campground. as we walked through the town, we noticed there was no people.
but quickly, a bunch of feral dogs came up to us and started howling and barking at us. the other spooky thing was it was almost pitch black and
we couldn't really see exactly what they were up to. only that they were a pack by this time and pisssed off.

my brother asked "what are going to do?", and i said "nothing, keep walking". "ignore them and don't show any fear, just keep walking".
i could tell my brother was scared $hitless, but i told him to just keep walking. 
there was a lot of them, probably about 10-12 of them and they were right next to us and following us and i think testing us for weakness or fear.
i was determined to show no fear, so somehow i was just able 
to just gather my inner self and be defiant. 'fvuk em!'

fortunately, none of them tried to bite, and eventually we walked out of town and they disappeared.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

larry.gray said:


> I turned down what turns out to be the wrong neighborhood in Brussels. I'm driving along and this dude jumps on the hood of the car and starts screaming at me in Arabic. I didn't have a working cell phone. Thank goodness someone called the cops so it was only a few minutes before the police showed up. They hauled the guy off and said I was lucky that someone called.


I took a train through Brussels one time and had a stopover there for about 8 hours. Based on what I saw along the track going in and out of the city, and what I could see from the station, it didn't look like they'd ever rebuilt after WW2.

No thank you.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

There is a movie called "The hoodlum priest" It's about a priest Fr. Dismas Clark, who started a halfway house in St. Louis....I passed it every day coming home from work.....I was driving a 1965 Pontiac Tempest 326 CID engine 3 SP manual trans...A group of teens, at least 8 surrounded my car, and they began trying to pull my doors open, and reaching through the open windows, trying to grab anything they could....

With no way to protect myself, I revved the engine up to around 5,800 rpm, and dumped the clutch....It looked like I had set off a smoke bomb....The car squatted, and burned rubber like mad....When the smoke blew away.....crickets...


----------



## sixty-eight (Oct 2, 2015)

when i was 13 i had a paper route, it was the pm edition. So every day i'd get off the bus, get my bike, my stack of papers dropped off on my front porch, and ride around to deliver them all. My dad would help with the Sunday edition, as long as i paid for the gas. We were dirt poor, but my rich great grandfather paid for us to go to private school. We didn't have nice clothes or shoes or any extra money, but had to deal with the richies all day. Needless to say, this was not my first time being bullied. Plus, i didn't know alot of the neighborhood kids. My younger brothers and I got on the bus at 6 am and rode it for an hour, and i had a job, a ton of homework, and chores. 

So i'm riding through the neighborhood, and on one of my streets there's a huge crowd of kids, maybe 20. mostly boys, and they're staring. I recognize one, my best childhood friend's twin brother. i can't wave bc of the bike and the full bag of papers, but i do the head nod eye contact thing. Half of them, all boys, my grade and up start coming after me, trying to pull me off my bike. I'm right near an empty construction zone, and there's nobody around. They're yelling at me, asking my name, dirty suggestions, grabbing at me. I have no idea how i got away. I kicked one of them. I hit another one in the face with the rolled up newspaper i had been about to deliver. I was in great shape, with the several miles i was riding my bike every day, weighed down with papers, and i was riding while they were walking. I could have just been too fast. My dad called the cops when i told him at dinner, and they had a patrol car that sat there for a few weeks.

That same block a year later, a girl came up behind me walking my bike, coming home from my last delivery. Her and 3 friends, all older, tried to jump me bc she said her boyfriend had been watching me. 

It wasn't even a bad neighborhood. The whole town is still pretty quiet. After the first time i used to take a meat fork, and rubber band it under the bike seat, and i had a box cutter in the shoulder bag for papers. The second time, i got a fat lip before i got the box cutter out.

after that no one bothered me. The first time with the big group, i was pretty terrified. The second time i was pissed off.


----------



## sidney2718 (Nov 2, 2013)

jorgegene said:


> Heres one of them.
> 
> I was on my motorcycle trying to find my friends house for a party.
> 
> ...


You're sure you didn't get torn to bits? :surprise:


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

I was a young kid. First trip to the beach. Screwing around on a raft not paying attention.

Finally took a look around and could barely see the shoreline!!!!!!

Holy sh!t!!!!!! PANIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I live across the street from the ocean but now have respect. Never ever go near a pier.

Sharks lurk there.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Woodchuck said:


> Not someone near you being ill or something...
> 
> In your face, just plain scared shi**less......
> 
> ...


He was thinking: "F**k! Last time I agree to cut this damn hedge. It's so big it went dark before I finished it and then that darn woman who suddenly appeared scared me so much I nearly fouled my keks!"


----------



## Spitfire (Jun 6, 2015)

Years ago when my wife and I were dating we had certain places we'd go in my little ford ranger to park and get it on. One of them was a dead end road in the sticks. 

We arrived late at night to this particular spot and were in the middle of getting it on when she was suddenly froze. She whispered to me "There's a guy standing next to the truck looking in". I freaked and turned around. He stood there for a second and then he turned and ran off into the woods. Needless to say we never went back there again.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

In May of 2012 (actually, two weeks -- to the day -- before D-Day), my wife had an adverse reaction to the medication that she was taking at the time. It turned out to be relatively minor (and, oddly enough, somewhat common for that specific medication), but, at the time, I thought I was watching her die right in front of me.


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

im not even sure what my answer to the question would be anymore...


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

I've had two seriously close calls. One was a theoretically unsurvivable multiple emergency in an airplane, the other was getting caught in a rip current with my son (he was not a good swimmer at all). Both times I knew my chances of dying were far higher than surviving, but I was too busy trying to survive to get scared. Afterwards I had nightmares and anxiety attacks for quite a while.

The worst scare I ever had was probably while rock climbing. I have a fear of heights, and one time I really froze badly leading a climb up a face. The situation wasn't really all that bad, but I was panicked for a couple of minutes.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

when Obama was elected and then again the second time!!!!


----------



## knobcreek (Nov 18, 2015)

1. Watching my son die
2. Being shot at


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

Took two of my college buddies on a cross country trip after I got my pilots license.
Long story short, made an emergency landing on an abandoned drag strip with a 10 foot pile of sand in the middle of it and electric wires crossing it in the middle straddled by two telephone poles. Had to hug the tree line, dive under the wire and skirt the pile of sand. 
My right hand was shaking so bad that I had to hold it with my other hand to turn the engine off.
We all spent the night in the local police station.
Next morning we go out with the cop and I use his measuring wheel to find the distance between the sand pile and the end of the strip. I calculated that I was too heavy with passengers. 
I took off by myself, just clearing the trees and the cop drove my buddies to the nearest airport. 
Picked them up and flew home.

Knobcreek, 
I am sorry about your son.
May God give you peace.


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

i have been thinking about this question... 

the most terrifying moment in my life was when was forced to look at my self, knowing that nobody else could. i realized that my wife was scared and in so much pain... i had just gotten a taste of the way she had always felt. i tried to scream, but i couldnt. i could only sit there and watch as everything i had was slipping away. the part that stuck with me the most was the realization that everything i thought i had was an illusion. no, i think there is a better word for it...

everything i thought i had, and was, was _delusion_.

all i wanted to do was to scream past my wifes own cries of pain and tell her that i love her, for no other reason than because i can and because i choose to. because she is worth it. but i couldnt, and i would never get the chance. seeing myself is what terrified me. 


eventually, i woke up. that was the beginning of me.


----------



## Avogadro (Mar 31, 2015)

Daughter 1 was 6 days old with a high fever. I was a first time parent, so no idea what that meant. Called a nurse hotline and they said put down the phone and go to the hospital ASAP. In the ER they had a trauma board listing the order of the patients to be treated. They moved an 8 yo boy that had just lost a leg in a car accident to #2 and moved my daughter to #1. I could feel the blood drain from my face and thought I was going to faint. She ended up being ok, thank God.

Second worst was on the east side of Cleveland. Lost and out of gas, got off the highway where I should not have. Gassing up and two minority youths walk toward me from either end of my car. I saw a weapon, drew and shot the closest one, the other ran away.

The adrenaline dump was insane. Shaking, sweating and eyes couldn't focus. Turned out he was a wanted gang-banger, I didn't even spend much time in the po-po station.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

the guy said:


> Ya...having been shot in a fight .....I still rank snakes number one on my list!
> 
> I regress...lost my son for a few minutes at the park one fourth of July .....That was the scariest time in my life!


I got shot too. Hunting accident at medium range. 

Sitting there in a truck seat, racing to the hospital, watching my blood pool up in the footwells ... that is an experience you never forget.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

UMP said:


> Took two of my college buddies on a cross country trip after I got my pilots license.
> Long story short, made an emergency landing on an abandoned drag strip with a 10 foot pile of sand in the middle of it and electric wires crossing it in the middle straddled by two telephone poles. Had to hug the tree line, dive under the wire and skirt the pile of sand.
> My right hand was shaking so bad that I had to hold it with my other hand to turn the engine off.
> We all spent the night in the local police station.
> ...


Stud


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Had he drawn a gun on you or threatened you? I don't know about when the incident happened, but Ohio is an open-carry state now so seeing a gun isn't enough, no matter how suspicious the person holding the gun looks. 






Avogadro said:


> snip
> 
> Second worst was on the east side of Cleveland. Lost and out of gas, got off the highway where I should not have. Gassing up and two minority youths walk toward me from either end of my car. I saw a weapon, drew and shot the closest one, the other ran away.
> 
> The adrenaline dump was insane. Shaking, sweating and eyes couldn't focus. Turned out he was a wanted gang-banger, I didn't even spend much time in the po-po station.


----------



## Avogadro (Mar 31, 2015)

richardsharpe said:


> Had he drawn a gun on you or threatened you? I don't know about when the incident happened, but Ohio is an open-carry state now so seeing a gun isn't enough, no matter how suspicious the person holding the gun looks.


When i said "saw a weapon" I meant I saw him draw a revolver from his pants and begin lifting it towards me. I only out-drew him because I knew they were up to no good and had my hand inside my jacket on my CCW. If two young "gentlemen" approach you from front and back at a gas station at 1:30am, they are not stopping by to discuss Jesus with you.

It's curious, I don't remember my CCW making any noise, i didn't feel any kick when pulling the trigger. It was almost like tunnel vision and slow motion.


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

Being woken up by the wife in the middle of the night with her on top of me when we were younger.

Long hair, very pale skin.....Just waking up to seeing that on top of you and not fully awake. I've screamed like a little girl once, the other 5 times I just pulled the covers over my head and whimpered. After the last time, I told her NEVER EVER do that again unless you want me to have a heart attack.

I'm all for getting some night nookie but not that way. And no, I could not even think of trying to finish up.

I love watching Asian horror movies so you can see where that fear comes from....


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

When I was 8 or 9 I went to the chicken coop to gather eggs. I heard a noise above me, and a 5' chicken snake fell in my face. I came running down the hill screaming "snake snake". My dad came out of the shop that was 75 yards away and yells "did he bite ya? I hollered no, then he yells back "then shut the he'll up"


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
goes to show that one man's dream is another's nightmare :smile2:




CH said:


> Being woken up by the wife in the middle of the night with her on top of me when we were younger.
> 
> Long hair, very pale skin.....Just waking up to seeing that on top of you and not fully awake. I've screamed like a little girl once, the other 5 times I just pulled the covers over my head and whimpered. After the last time, I told her NEVER EVER do that again unless you want me to have a heart attack.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kivlor (Oct 27, 2015)

CH said:


> Being woken up by the wife in the middle of the night with her on top of me when we were younger.
> 
> Long hair, very pale skin.....Just waking up to seeing that on top of you and not fully awake. I've screamed like a little girl once, the other 5 times I just pulled the covers over my head and whimpered. After the last time, I told her NEVER EVER do that again unless you want me to have a heart attack.
> 
> ...


That reminds me of one of the more heart-hammering experiences. I had just watched "The Ring". 7 days later, I'm asleep, middle of the night. Had left the TV on. All of a sudden, the TV is at max volume, white noise. I went from a dead sleep in my bed to the front seat of my car in the buff in about 5 seconds. 

Turns out there had been a power fluctuation. Cable was out, TV came back on, and was somehow set to max volume. I had a good laugh afterwards.


----------



## NoMoreTears4me (Oct 21, 2015)

We lost my little brother at Disney World for about 3 or 4 hours. That was scary.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

This happened when I was 21 - I got off work at Pizza Hut at about midnight and drove to my boyfriends apartment. As I was getting out of my car, a guy walked up to me and asked me where some street was. As I was giving him directions, he suddenly started strangling me and pulling my across the street to an empty lot. 

I fought him but he had a tight grip. I was also screaming my head off. He was hitting me trying to get me to shut up. The neighbors heard my screams and come out. He ran off.

My neck and arms were bruised. The inside of my mouth was all cut up from my teeth because of him trying to shut me up.


----------



## Haiku (Apr 9, 2014)

EleGirl said:


> This happened when I was 21 - I got off work at Pizza Hut at about midnight and drove to my boyfriends apartment. As I was getting out of my car, a guy walked up to me and asked me where some street was. As I was giving him directions, he suddenly started strangling me and pulling my across the street to an empty lot.
> 
> I fought him but he had a tight grip. I was also screaming my head off. He was hitting me trying to get me to shut up. The neighbors heard my screams and come out. He ran off.
> 
> My neck and arms were bruised. The inside of my mouth was all cut up from my teeth because of him trying to shut me up.


That's so messed up. My best wishes to you. 

I knew of a young lady who was alone closing up a fitness center when a guy came in asking for information to become a member. She showed him around and allowed him to go in the men's locker room alone. He came back out (apparently confirming no one else was there) with a stun gun then shocked and dragged her inside. She came to as he was on top of her and she started fighting him off. He tried to use the stun gun again but she knocked it out of his hand. She got to it first and chased him out of the club with it. He escaped in a white Jeep Cherokee and never found.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Top of a palm tree, 3 stories high, cleaning out palms, only to have a massive spider greet me at the top with dripping fangs a mere inches from my face.

Never climbed a palm tree again.


----------



## Seppuku (Sep 22, 2010)

I honestly don't remember ever being "just plain scared sh**less."

Not that it's never happened to me, but nothing comes to mind right now.


----------

